
The Second Amendment Isn’t Prepared for a 3D-Printed Drone Army - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-second-amendment-isnt-prepared-for-a-3d-printed-drone-army
======
sbierwagen
The Second Amendment isn't prepared for an army of nefarious wizards wielding
deadly spells, either.

You can't "print drones" in any meaningful use of the word "print". Not now,
probably not for decades. The solution to a fantasy threat using fictional
technology is not to "gut the US constitution".

